# Reblochon de Savoie Cheese and Potato Recipe



## Jikoni (Apr 4, 2007)

Living in Switzerland I thought I had it all when it comes to cheese until two weeks ago when I was in France(Annecy) and discovered Reblochon De Savoie.I have prepared potatoes with this cheese and stilll licking my fingers. So here is my favorite potato cheese recipe lately.

Lightly fry potatoes, Sliced onions  and crushed garlic, then transfer to an oven dish, add fresh rosemary and slices of Reblochon cheese and put in the oven for 40 mins and serve with whatever you wish.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 17, 2007)

Yum, I love Reblochon!

And i love potaotes and onions, so your recipe sounds really yummy!

How does the Reblochon do melt-wise?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yum, I have never got to try Reblochon yet, sounds delicious!!  Need to go searching at the Francia cheese delicatessen not far from our house!!  Is it like a piquant version of Brie?


----------



## catalyst0527 (Apr 17, 2007)

It sounds great!
I want to taste it someday! 

catalyst0527.blogspot.com


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 17, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Yum, I love Reblochon!
> 
> And i love potaotes and onions, so your recipe sounds really yummy!
> 
> How does the Reblochon do melt-wise?



This baby melts really well.


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 17, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yum, I have never got to try Reblochon yet, sounds delicious!!  Need to go searching at the Francia cheese delicatessen not far from our house!!  Is it like a piquant version of Brie?


It's not piquant at all, but it has a taste.... like...like...you have to ask my taste buds to describe the feeling


----------



## cjs (Apr 18, 2007)

....why do I have a sense of deja vu.... and I'm still on a mission to find this cheese.

Since there are two identical threads going on at the same time, I guess I can hijack one by mentioning two cheeses we tried this weekend that were absolutely wonderful. They are local, but they do have a website, so maybe they ship.

Mt. Townsend Creamery

Their Cirrus - "Our take on traditional camembert, Cirrus is inspired by the small thin white clouds that hang over the Olympic Mountains. Ripened for 3-4 weeks, and sold just as the inside edge begins to soften."

Their Seastack - "Named after the gorgeous rock formations that dot the Pacific Northwest sea coast, this cheese is hand ladled, rolled in vegetable ash and sea salt then soft ripened for 2-3 weeks to achieve a rich creamy textue with complex layers of flavor."

These are the two we have tried and they are wonderful! Especially the Seastack!!


----------



## fondont (Jan 26, 2008)

Unless I'm very much mistaken, this recipe is called "Tartiflette" a sort of cousin to Potato gratin. I had the pleasure of visitng a friend of mine who lives in that region and I was served Tartiflette. Do you find it burns a little bit or can go dry at the top?


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there another cheese I could substitute if I can't find the Reblochon?


----------



## fondont (Jan 29, 2008)

As I would understand it, one can also use "Raclette" or "Crémier de Chaumes" but I've found gruyère a good melting cheese to use. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 1, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Is there another cheese I could substitute if I can't find the Reblochon?


I agree with Fondant  Gruyere is a lovely melting cheese, I use it when I do not have Reblochon.


----------

